# RaWk WaR indie music competition



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

RaWk WaR indie music competition

www.cohesive.tv/rawkwar is lauching in Berlin, London, Toronto and many more places to be confirmed. The final will be in Nyc.


----------

